# 2022 s plaid



## [email protected] (6 mo ago)

My model S get a lot of water in the floor when it rains or I wash it. Also it gets the same water when it's dry and the ac is running. Any ideas


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> My model S get a lot of water in the floor when it rains or I wash it. Also it gets the same water when it's dry and the ac is running. Any ideas


Perhaps unuseful info. Had a camry in which the drains were plugged ended with much water in the car which ultimately was total from the water. I would pursue this vigoursly.


----------



## HotRide (6 mo ago)

I would take it in for service, this should never happen, particularly on a new car.


----------

